

Show HN: Swap contacts by scanning QR codes on your phone - imaginaryunit

We recently developed a way to get rid of paper business cards and their shortcomings (e.g.: clutter). It's called Napkkin (www.napkkin.com), and it lets you create a business card on your phone and swap it with people you meet by scanning a QR Code. You can get referred by your new contacts and get notified in real-time so you can track who's helping you with word-of-mouth referrals.
We've got mobile/desktop web apps and Android/iPhone native apps set up. We're looking for feedback, so let us know what you think!
======
bdfh42
I have been generating just such a QR code on my Android phone for a few
months - to pass contact info to others. Works OK.

Not sure about the "referral" tracking bit - but I am probably not your
typical user.

Lot of "prior art" using infra red signals from back in the early Windows
mobile days - might be worth finding out where that went in the business
environment - and thus potential paying customers.

------
dwshorowitz
Really smart idea, site looks solid. I must admit that I'm not a huge fan of
QR codes, but you mention in your response to Jordhy that it's more fail safe
than Bump.

Looking forward to checking it out.

------
debacle
<http://www.napkkin.com/> (for the lazy)

------
jordhy
I like you concept, but already use Bump. How is this better/easier than
Bu.mp?

~~~
imaginaryunit
We've found that Bump often requires several re-bumps, whereas QR codes can be
reliably scanned within a few seconds. Also, we enable referrals of contacts
(and real-time notifications thereof) with a single touch & click gesture.

~~~
jordhy
Wow. That's really good. Impressive. I'll try this!

